# GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE YOUTH HUNTERS THIS WEEKEND



## fireline

Looks like decent weather for the youth hunt this weekend. lets see some pictures and hear some stories,


----------



## jmyers8

My nephew got this one at 730 this morning at 12 yards with a 410 his first year turkey huntin. Only bad part is he didn't get to hear them gobble just clucking


----------



## bobk

Great picture.


----------



## Lowerider1029

Nice Shootin young fella !! You're hooked for good now.


----------



## fireline

Way to go great picture, he will never forget his first turkey.


----------



## jmyers8

Thank you i will pass along to him. Crazy how it took me years to get my first turkey and his first year he has gotten a deer and turkey


----------



## r9ptbuck




----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

My friend brought his boy over Sat morning. Hard to see but he wasn't afraid to show off those shiny new braces he got a week ago!



















Proud father also!


----------



## fireline

Nice bird, thanks for sharing. just read 1895 turkeys were harvested during the 2 day youth hunt.


----------



## Carpn

My 7 yr old son missed one Sunday of youth . He was able to redeem himself on Sat and kill his first turkey . It was a great experience .


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

Tough morning to hunt with all the rain! Congrats!


----------



## fireline

Carpn said:


> My 7 yr old son missed one Sunday of youth . He was able to redeem himself on Sat and kill his first turkey . It was a great experience .


Way to go, and it was bad weather where I was.


----------



## Carpn

Thanks all . Weather wasn't nice by any means . I had been watching these birds all week , and popped a blind up in the dark . Worked out very well . He was so happy his eyes watered up some . May take him back this weekend .


----------

